# Looking



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not trying to get any exact locations for someone's honey hole. I am looking for somewhere to do some crappie fishing near pensacola. Was wondering if any of the state ponds have any or if any of the rivers are worth my time.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

bear lake in munson has been stocked with crappie upper perdido is holding slabs in the deep holes off the river also i havent caught any but i hear there is some in becks lake good luck


----------

